# Resources on 'Nature Aquariums'



## castle (2 Mar 2018)

Hello,

When I started fish keeping in 2003ish, I had a couple of books that described the 'Nature aquarium', and I'm trying to find any references to mentions of this in a pre-walstad era. Could you recommend any?

I used to keep 'nature' aquariums, i.e sand, rocks and a thriving single plant (had 3 tanks of the same setup for limias in 2004-6), I used to call this plant "a non-killable weed" but it turns out it was _Ceratopteris thalictroides. _I remember telling my LFS manager, if there was a nuclear strike, these plants would live through it. 

I've got a couple of books detailing it, but I'd like more.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2018)

Hi all,





castle said:


> I used to keep 'nature' aquariums, i.e sand, rocks and a thriving single plant (had 3 tanks of the same setup for limias in 2004-6), I used to call this plant "a non-killable weed" but it turns out it was _Ceratopteris thalictroides. _I remember telling my LFS manager, if there was a nuclear strike, these plants would live through it.


I'm a _Ceratopteris_ fan as well.

Pets@Home are selling _Ceratopteris cornuta_ in the 3 for £11 pick and mix.

The book might have been Horst and Kipper "The Optimum Aquarium". Have a look at the links in <"How do you know ....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (5 Mar 2018)

Thanks, I think I have the Optimum Aquarium already. _Ceratopteris _looks like it's fallen out of favour, but 15 (_blahblahblahblah_) years ago it was one fo the most dependable plants I could get my hands on, I might plant some up again as I have a couple of tanks not doing much.


----------

